# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Shawn Ray's Bulk Diet

## pumpseeker

I got this from the "Shawn Ray Way" booklet he passed out at the MuscleCamp in Vegas last summer....here it is, word for word...

"Here's a typical list of items I shop for when trying to bulk up:

Steak and ground beef (15% fat)
Chicken breasts
Whole Eggs, butter
Cheese, yogurt
Black beans, kidney beans
Whole-grain wheat bread, whole-grain pasta
Rice
Bananas
Mixed nuts, natural peanut butter
Potatoes

*Typical Bulking Up Daily Meal Plan:* 
*6am*: 10-egg omelet w/ 3 yolks
1/2 lb. ground beef w/ onions, cheese, bell peppers and mushrooms
Large bowl of oatmeal w/ 2 bananas
2 slices whole wheat toast
Water/Coffee

*9am*: 2 medium NY steaks w/ garlic and black pepper
Large yam or baked potato
Mixed Nuts
Water/iced tea w/ lemon

*12pm*: 3 chicken breasts
Steamed rice w/ black beans
Cashews and almonds

*3pm*: 1 lb. ground beef
Pasta w/ tomatoes, mushrooms, onions and peppers mixed in

*6pm*: 12 eggs w/ 1 yolk
Oatmeal w/ bananas and strawberries

*9pm*: 2 peanut butter and jelly sandwiches on whole wheat bread
Apple and banana

When I want to pack on even MORE calories, I get a protein shake that is heavy in calories and rich in protein and drink two a day. That's in addition to the 6 meals! I'll usually have the shakes spread apart-one before breakfast and the other just before bed." 

 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

He stays fairly lean in the off season by doing cardio 30 mins, 3 x a week and training intensely.

I have his cutting diet too if interested, although it might be a bulk diet for some people.  :LOL:

----------


## Kato

thats a lot of food!

----------


## SwoleCat

He got the nipple shot already!

 :LOL: 

~SC~

----------


## Sr_bofia

cab you put the cutting diet also? 
thanks

----------


## BrownBomber

> He got the nipple shot already!
> 
> 
> 
> ~SC~


I was trying to figure out your post for a while, until it finally clicked. JJ's nip hahahahahahaha.

That the best avatar I ever saw  :Smilie:  I didnt know it was that extreme I thought she had one of those lil kim booby tassles on there or something.

I love the SuperBowl!!
BB

----------


## pumpseeker

> cab you put the cutting diet also? 
> thanks


no problem, I'll post it tonight

----------


## Jack87

Good post...

----------


## clubbinkid

thats such a fun diet so much good food boy i wish my body could handle that on a bulkin diet i got to get to be qable too

----------


## majorpecs

I'd like to see the cutting diet if you get a chance.....that bulk diet rocks, I may have to modify it a little bit and see how I do on it.

----------


## abmyers

I read the shopping list and thought, "oh, thats about the same as mine", then I read "10 egg omelet" and knew I was nowhere close!

----------


## Sr_bofia

> no problem, I'll post it tonight



Can you post it?

----------


## fritz2435

This is Ray's precontest diet according to Muscle and Fitness "Shawn's Guide To Getting Lean-Shawn's Daily Nutrition Log" March 2004 (pg 117)

meal 1 (7 AM)-8 oz filet steaks, med/large bowl green salad, 1 cup broccoli, 1 cup watermelon cubes, 1 tbsp reduced cal salad dressing. (556 cal/80g pro/24g carb/15 g fat)

meal 2 (11 AM)-12 scrambled egg whites, 1 cup cooked oatmeal, 1 slice whole wheat toast. (407 cal/57g pro/38g carb/3g fat)

meal 3 (2 PM)-2 chicken breasts, 1 cup white rice, 4 asparagus spears (637 cal/68g pro/70g carb/8g fat)

meal 4 (5 PM)-14 oz. NY strip steak, 1/2 cup brocoli, 1 apple (873 cal/113g pro/21g carb/37g fat)

meal 5 (8 PM)-2 chicken breasts, med/lrg bowl green salad, 1 cup white rice, 1 tbsp reduced cal dressing (633 cal/69g pro/61g carb/11g fat)

meal 6 (10:30 PM)-12 scrambled egg whites (192 cal/48g pro/0 fat/0 carb)

TOTAL: 3298 cal/435g pro/214g carb/74g fat 

quite a bit of food, i think most of us would get real fat even using that as a bulking diet...

----------


## fritz2435

I have Jay Cutler's Bulking diet as well... 5365 cal, 508g protein, 751g carb, 35g fat

----------

